# La Reina Letizia deja a todos con la boca abierta por su nueva imagen.



## Akira. (9 Abr 2022)

Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland. 





















La Reina Letizia deja a todos con la boca abierta por su nueva imagen


La Reina ha sido recibida de forma muy cálida a las puertas del castillo de Auckland por el heredero al trono británico, quien le ha besado la mano. Doña Letizia ha llevado un...




www.elmundo.es











Preñada por Pazuzu.


----------



## randomizer (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## feldene flash (9 Abr 2022)

nos sobra el dinero para mantener parasitos oiga


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Abr 2022)

Parece Malefica.. la del cuento.


----------



## sebososabroso (9 Abr 2022)

Esta si que puede ser una reptiliana, y por lo que se ve, no se maquilla mucho.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (9 Abr 2022)

Fictizia con peinado de vieja pelleja, adaptándose a su nueva realidad

Atrás quedó la necesidad de aparentar lo que no es

Al final le vamos a coger cariño, cada vez menos ficticia y más coherente

Nada que ver con el Arrastrao I, perro fiel siempre dispuesto a humillarse ante cualquiera


----------



## Akira. (9 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Parece Malefica.. la del cuento.



Esta mujer tiene algo que nunca me ha gustado.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (9 Abr 2022)

Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos'


----------



## Lubinillo (9 Abr 2022)

Se esta asofiando.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (9 Abr 2022)

mezcla de ciborg y satanista


----------



## caida libre (9 Abr 2022)

Se está convirtiendo en el puto Joker con tanta operación.


----------



## Sky King (9 Abr 2022)

Todas las operadas acaban llegando a parecerse a la duquesa de Alba en algún momento de sus vidas, tarde o temprano. Llega un momento donde las operaciones destrozan más aún el panorama. Es un punto de no retorno.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Abr 2022)

El problema es que antes la peña se operaba con 50-60. 
Ahora empiezan con 35-40.... a los 50-55 llegan ya con la piel mas estirada que el parche de un tambor... una operacion o dos de mas y tienes autenticos monstruos.


----------



## Miomio (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno, se habrá operado, pero en estos momentos está claro que no lleva botox (arrugas alrededor de los ojos y demás) y que se está dejando el pelo al natural (se ven perfectamente las canas).

Yo me alegro de que vaya a una imagen más natural dentro de lo que ya se ha hecho.


----------



## Guillotin (9 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> *Fictizia con peinado de vieja pelleja, adaptándose a su nueva realidad*
> 
> Atrás quedó la necesidad de aparentar lo que no es
> 
> Al final le vamos a coger cariño, cada vez menos ficticia y más coherente



"...Quizá avisada del mal tiempo reinante en la zona, un día de frío y viento, ha optado por recoger su cada vez más larga melena, que ha ondulado en las puntas.* Un peinado que, como hemos dicho, ella no suele llevar, pero sí Kate Middleton, la duquesa de Cambridge..."*


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Abr 2022)

Esta o el medico le ha dicho que en una temporada nada mas que su cuerpo no lo aguanta o tiene algun tipo de alergia o algun tema medico y por eso no le da mas al bisturi..


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Akira. (9 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> "...Quizá avisada del mal tiempo reinante en la zona, un día de frío y viento, ha optado por recoger su cada vez más larga melena, que ha ondulado en las puntas.* Un peinado que, como hemos dicho, ella no suele llevar, pero sí Kate Middleton, la duquesa de Cambridge..."*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018794



Igualito oye.


----------



## Akira. (9 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa serpiente es más bonita.


----------



## KUTRONIO (9 Abr 2022)

Se ha estirado la piel al máximo y tiene la cara normal de una vieja con la piel estirada


----------



## Llorón (9 Abr 2022)

Vaya cara de hija de puta que gasta.


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Anticriminal (9 Abr 2022)

Necesita ortodoncia. El colmillo se le está convirtiendo en yaeba y provocando una desviación de la línea media.

Puede ser porque también tenga alguna maloclusión como una mordida cruzada, eso podría explicar la diferencia entre el labio inferior y el superior. Está claro también que tiene un ligero apiñamiento de los dientes.
Posible quizás también arreglo mediante cirujía en la mandibula. Supongo que es problema de la edad también. El overjet aumenta con la edad como se puede observar en los dientes centrales superiores.

Pero queda claro que algo de desviación tiene en todo caso. Aunque en España la sanidad inclusive los dentistas y ortodoncistas son pésimos.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## superloki (9 Abr 2022)

No le ha sentado muy bien el adrenocromo que le ha dado Marina Abramovic. Yo haría que devolviera el premio Princesa de Asturias por no cumplir su parte del trato...









Marina Abramović - Premiados - Premios Princesa de Asturias - Fundación Princesa de Asturias


Organización privada sin ánimo de lucro.




www.fpa.es


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> mezcla de ciborg y satanista


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Abr 2022)

No tiene dinero para el tinte?


----------



## Clorhídrico (9 Abr 2022)

Sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos'
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018768



¿Esta foto es real? si es así ¿ dónde está?


----------



## Nagare1999 (9 Abr 2022)

Letizia la ficticia. A mí que esta jamba me da como penilla... siempre he tenido la sensación de que no sabía bien donde se metía, no es lo mismo ver a la nobleza en el ¡HOLA! que en Saló de Pasolini.


----------



## Anderaman (9 Abr 2022)

Melafo


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (9 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Esta foto es real? si es así ¿ dónde está?



Apartment house, Sredniy pr., 33 

Creo que ahi


----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Apartment house, Sredniy pr., 33
> 
> Creo que ahi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018907



Bueno en google no lo puedo encontrar...
Pero en todo caso esa imagen es real como lal vida misma.


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)

Cara masónica sin duda

De periodista era más guapa


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> mezcla de ciborg y satanista




Joder da miedo


----------



## Chortina de Humo (9 Abr 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Al estar tan delgada y no tener grasilla que rellene las arrugas, va a envejecer mucho más rápido que otras...
> O cara o culo, esta eligió culo...



O te ajamonas o te amojamas.
Hay que elegir


----------



## aron01 (9 Abr 2022)

Como le gusta el poder a la republicana.


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Chortina de Humo (9 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que lo que mas fallan son las cejas que se las ha subido por moda absurda solo de los extremos y dan yuyu, y los dientes de rata.

No se por que a todas les ha dado por llevar las cejas enormes y como si fueran el logo de nike


----------



## Xanna (9 Abr 2022)

es la misma de siempre solo que la prensa gráfica local no se ha esmerado con el descarte y con los filtros.


----------



## Lian (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hipérbole (9 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> mezcla de ciborg y satanista



¡Madre mía, qué susto! De película de terror, no, lo siguiente.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> mezcla de ciborg y satanista














y el de la izquierda no se aguanta los impulsos reptiles de sacar el bistec:


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Abr 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que mas fallan son las cejas que se las ha subido por moda absurda solo de los extremos y dan yuyu, y los dientes de rata.
> 
> No se por que a todas les ha dado por llevar las cejas enormes y como si fueran el logo de nike



Lo de las cejas es de estirar la piel.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 Abr 2022)

Parece q se ha operado again


----------



## Covaleda (9 Abr 2022)

A los British se les caía la baba con Letizia y las niñas hasta hace bien poco, no había mas que leer sus noticias y los comentarios.

Ahora ya y visto lo visto, las niñas y gracias.


----------



## jlmmin37 (9 Abr 2022)

Está fea. Antes de las intervenciones estéticas estaba más guapa, más natural.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Akira. (9 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


>



Se le esta quedando cara de Pazuzu totalmente.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Necesita ortodoncia. El colmillo se le está convirtiendo en yaeba y provocando una desviación de la línea media.
> 
> Puede ser porque también tenga alguna maloclusión como una mordida cruzada, eso podría explicar la diferencia entre el labio inferior y el superior. Está claro también que tiene un ligero apiñamiento de los dientes.
> Posible quizás también arreglo mediante cirujía en la mandibula. Supongo que es problema de la edad también. El overjet aumenta con la edad como se puede observar en los dientes centrales superiores.
> ...



¿Qué es el overjet?

Por otra parte, yo tenía entendido que se había puesto el dichoso aparato de ortodoncia.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (9 Abr 2022)

*¡¡¡UNA SACERDOTISA SATÁNICA RECIBIENDO INSTRUCCIONES DE UN BRUJO SAJÓN!!!*

Esta chorba es la bruja del cuento de Blancanieves en versión "MINISTERIO DE IGUAL-DA!!!
¿Alguien conoce alguna princesa que pueda darle un beso al capullo de La Zarzuela para que, al menos, le rompa el hechizo?...¡¡¡Y SI DESPUÉS SE LO LLEVA, LEJOS, LEJOS, LEJOS...AL PAÍS DE NUNCA JAMAS, NO SABE LO AGRADECIDOS QUE LE ESTARÍAMOS ANTE TAN MAGNO FAVOR!!!


----------



## Anticriminal (9 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué es el overjet?
> 
> Por otra parte, yo tenía entendido que se había puesto el dichoso aparato de ortodoncia.



Overjet es cuando los dientes superiores se mueven hacia adelante más que los dientes inferiores.


----------



## Guaguei (9 Abr 2022)

TOTAL PREÑATION
La casa real esta preñada
Los anglos la veneran
La misma reina Sofia no queria que se acercase a sus propias hijas
le gustaba hablar sola en los sotanos de los palacios

en serio que la cara de esta sacada de una peli asusta menos


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Abr 2022)

Muy guapa y muy española, la verdad.


----------



## Turek (9 Abr 2022)

Qué ven mis ojos, gente sin mascarilla??


----------



## MAESE PELMA (9 Abr 2022)

periodista, reina y ahora lendakari


----------



## noseyo (9 Abr 2022)

Ahora entendéis lo del círculo rodeados cada día más demonios


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Abr 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Qué ven mis ojos, gente sin mascarilla??




No son gente, son reptiles camuflados.


----------



## 21creciente (9 Abr 2022)

Charo


----------



## Sputnik (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## giorgio_furlan (9 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Válgame!!!!!


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que cada vez le cuesta más encontrar vírgenes a las que absorber la juventud.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland. 


Y CON ZAPATOS ROJOS DE ADRENO NIñO FRESCO 
(o burdenos no se )
leti en su look mas astral para ir a ver a los antepasados de vlad tepes 








La Reina Letizia deja a todos con la boca abierta por su nueva imagen


La Reina ha sido recibida de forma muy cálida a las puertas del castillo de Auckland por el heredero al trono británico, quien le ha besado la mano. Doña Letizia ha llevado un...




www.elmundo.es






*tss tsss... llevais ? yo en el bolso *


----------



## SeñorLobo (9 Abr 2022)

Está a 2 operaciones de Carmen de Mairena.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Abr 2022)

¿Se le ha terminado dinero para el tinte?

La mitad baja de la melena está teñida y parece una melena jóven y saludable, la mitad superior o sea los últimos meses, corresponde a su pelo natural: gris y derroído.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Abr 2022)

Para impactante, esa manchita de lefa que lleva abajo a la derecha en la faldita....de quien sera?


----------



## DonCrisis (9 Abr 2022)

Acepte se edad con dignidad, señora.


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Abr 2022)

dioooooooooooooooooooos vaya charo


----------



## Abrojo (9 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Se le ha terminado dinero para el tinte?
> 
> La mitad baja de la melena está teñida y parece una melena jóven y saludable, la mitad superior o sea los últimos meses, corresponde a su pelo natural: gris y derroído.



La guerra de Ucrania, que ha acabado con las materias primas para tintes


----------



## Abrojo (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué gran ostion en todos los morros tiene la presentadora ROJAZA DE LA PUTA TELEVISION


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Abr 2022)

A LOS QUE ME LLAMAS "CHARO"


RECORDAD QUE 



SE DONDE VIVIS







​


----------



## matias331 (9 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> El problema es que antes la peña se operaba con 50-60.
> Ahora empiezan con 35-40.... a los 50-55 llegan ya con la piel mas estirada que el parche de un tambor... una operacion o dos de mas y tienes autenticos monstruos.



Como regalo de 15 ya se operan la naricita, comenzando los 20 las bobies y despues ya es un sin parar.........


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>


----------



## matias331 (9 Abr 2022)

Por aqui le llaman patas de gallo a las arrugas alrededor de los ojos........pero aqui ya son patas de Condor ......


----------



## ueee3 (9 Abr 2022)

Joder. ¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)

Y el principe orejon charles que ha ido a visitar la Leti también es gaylord

Ya en la peli de hombre lobo americano en londres el protagonista gritaba en la misma plaza trafalgar square de Londres que el príncipe carlos era maricón...

Justo ese año que se rodaba la peli se casaba de tapadillo con Diana de-Gales


----------



## Gotthard (9 Abr 2022)

Joder, los burbujos terror de las redes.... aqui, como viejasvisillo comentando el look de la Letizia. Pa lo que hemos quedao.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Abr 2022)

pensaba que iba a ser el septimo componente de estos

me ha decepcionado


----------



## Lian (9 Abr 2022)

Que pena...


----------



## AH1N1 (9 Abr 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018889
> 
> Sic transit gloria mundi



y esa quién es?


----------



## bocadRillo (9 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Que pena...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019180



parece un manolo


----------



## Lian (9 Abr 2022)

Si te vas a poner asi...







mejor?

PD: cuanta envidia


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)

Te lo doblo


----------



## Cane-flauto (9 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> No le ha sentado muy bien el adrenocromo que le ha dado Marina Abramovic. Yo haría que devolviera el premio Princesa de Asturias por no cumplir su parte del trato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Akira. (9 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>



¿Y esa quién es? Parece que se ha dejado la percha puesta.


----------



## el segador (9 Abr 2022)

Con esa cara de maléfica solo la falta decir: os voy a matar a todos hijos de puta!!!


----------



## Maxim Gorki (9 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Parece Malefica.. la del cuento.




Me has leído el pensamiento, iba a decir lo mismo.


----------



## daesrd (9 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Cara masónica sin duda
> 
> De periodista era más guapa



De Perrodista dices? Son a cuál peores...básicamente porque la mayoría de Perrodistas son masones...


----------



## perrosno (9 Abr 2022)

Dios que murazo nano


----------



## Barruno (9 Abr 2022)

Sólo le falta la escoba.

Se la darán en la logia esa misma tarde.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Abr 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Muy guapa y muy española, la verdad.



Si, del zoo de Madrid, concretamente del área de los reptiles.


----------



## Abubilla73 (9 Abr 2022)

Que le pagamos el teatrillo.


----------



## vinavil (9 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Bueno, se habrá operado, pero en estos momentos está claro que no lleva botox (arrugas alrededor de los ojos y demás) y que se está dejando el pelo al natural (se ven perfectamente las canas).
> 
> Yo me alegro de que vaya a una imagen más natural dentro de lo que ya se ha hecho.




Lo único que ha hecho es dejar de teñirse el pelo porque está de moda el pelo gris desde hace un par de años.












Why grey hair is the new way to age fearlessly


For many women during lockdown, ‘going grey’ was more of an inevitability than a choice, but now it has become a badge of honour




www.telegraph.co.uk













‘Granny’ Hair Trend: Young Women Are Dyeing Their Hair Gray


Young women around the world have gotten fed up with how good older silver vixens can sometimes look with their gray hair and have started dying their hair gray as well. Whether it's an act of jealous appropriation or a tacit nod to the older ladies that know how to rock their silver locks, this...




www.boredpanda.com













Oyster grey is the pearlescent summer hair colour trend that the cool girls are rocking







www.glamourmagazine.co.uk













Why Andie MacDowell’s silver hair is such a big deal at Cannes 2021


This is definitely a beauty trend worth considering ahead of your next hair appointment.




www.stylist.co.uk













Modern women are embracing their grey hair - as the colour is 'back in fashion'


Women today are half as likely to worry about their hair going grey as their mothers did - with one in five seeing it as an 'exciting new chapter' in their lives




www.mirror.co.uk













Por lo demás esa señora sigue dando el mismo asco de siempre.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1019183
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019184



Al menos ahora puede abrir los ojos.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (9 Abr 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si, del zoo de Madrid, concretamente del área de los reptiles.











Dos viejos comiendo sopa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (9 Abr 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Lo único que ha hecho es dejar de teñirse el pelo porque está de moda el pelo gris desde hace un par de años.



Viendo su trayectoria, no creo que lo haya hecho voluntariamente ni por seguir una moda, y lo mismo la cara, siempre ha estado muy orgullosa de su imagen y me apuesto algo a que le da pánico envejecer con tanta exposición pública. 

Podría ser que tantos años de comer para no engordar (y lo dejo ahí, corre de todo por las redes que me niego a repetir), operarse y hacerse tratamientos con botox empiecen a pasar factura: alergias, efectos secundarios...


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Abr 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018889
> 
> Sic transit gloria mundi



Las mujeres se casan con los hombres esperando que cambien y los hombres se casan con las mujeres esperando que no cambien.


----------



## MulderX (9 Abr 2022)

Joder qué susto, esta noche no duermo pensando que se me puede aparecer en la habitación. Pazuzu me parece que tiene una cara bastante más amable en comparación a esta señora.


----------



## Miomio (9 Abr 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Lo único que ha hecho es dejar de teñirse el pelo porque está de moda el pelo gris desde hace un par de años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver es que una cosa es a los 40 y pocos que con el pelo teñido podrías tener en la horquilla de 35 a 45, pero ya cerca de los 50 y superando un pelo con color perfecto es muy efecto rajoy (que tenía todo el pelo con color y la barba gris).

A mi no me da ni aspecto de juventud ni de lozanía, sino de una cosa artificial y algo rara, aunque también depende de quien sea la persona y como se haga la coloración.


----------



## amanciortera (9 Abr 2022)

felpudo y ficticia .................


----------



## 21creciente (9 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder. ¿Qué ha pasado?



El tiempo, eso ha pasado, el equivalente a un camíon de 3 ejes por encima


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (9 Abr 2022)

MulderX dijo:


> Joder qué susto, esta noche no duermo pensando que se me puede aparecer en la habitación. Pazuzu me parece que tiene una cara bastante más amable en comparación a esta señora.



Pues imaginate los despertares de Felipe VI o de las niñas, con esa cara sonriendoles a unos centímetros...miedo y pavor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2022)

Si el padre ha sido toda la vida un putero de campeonato, el Felipon es un pelele de tres pares de cojones.


----------



## |||||||| (9 Abr 2022)

Si así tiene la cara, cómo tendrá el coño...


----------



## kicorv (9 Abr 2022)

Ahora imaginaos a Doña Leticia atendiéndoos en cualquier oficina de la Administración Pública.

Cómo creéis que os atendería? Sería amable o arrogante a más no poder haciéndose la sabelotodo y humillándote porque no representa a una entidad privada a la que puedas reclamar?


----------



## Edu.R (9 Abr 2022)

Va a hacer 50 años.

Nos queda reina para rato.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Abr 2022)

iba a decir algo pero mejor me callo que me mandan a la sagra a las minas de arena para gatos.


----------



## Shudra (9 Abr 2022)

Joder, qué asco de élite tenemos aquí. Es que es casi peor que lo que tienen en Marruecos.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (9 Abr 2022)

A cuanto cobra la mala mamada?


----------



## Setapéfranses (9 Abr 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Esta si que puede ser una reptiliana,



correcto... allá por el verano del 2008 fué sacrificada la otra...para renacer..

Me lo acabo de inventar ya sabes...


----------



## Romu (9 Abr 2022)

Ha envejecido mal.
Cuanto daño ha hecho en las mujeres esa idea de que cuanto más delgadas mejor.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Abr 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> iba a decir algo pero mejor me callo que me mandan a la sagra a las minas de arena para gatos.



menudos post hago creo que éste es definitivamente mi obra maestra troll.

Pd: en el sur de la comunidad de madric, es decir en plena sagra hay minas de minerales que sirven para la arena de gatos.


----------



## CocoVin (9 Abr 2022)

Bruja globalista.


----------



## vinavil (9 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Igualito oye.


----------



## Akira. (9 Abr 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1019466
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019468
> ...



Esta mujer es más guapa.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (9 Abr 2022)

Se está Simonizando


----------



## keler (9 Abr 2022)

Pues tiene buenos tobillos. Los que entendemos de mujeres y caballos, es lo primero que nos fijamos. Si hay grosor es síntoma de muy mala vejez. Para los que la críticais, habría que ver a vuestras bigotudas.


----------



## max power (9 Abr 2022)

Lleva la marca de la bestia


----------



## Flures911 (9 Abr 2022)

No tiene pasta para ir a la peluquería ? Ah no...no ha tenido tiempo.

Ah no, va como la botín al lado del pueblo que ella está su casa a 17 grados.

Estos rojos millonarios hipócritas me tocan los huevos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 Abr 2022)

Con lo guapa que fue y lo tranquila que podia haber vivido


----------



## Flures911 (9 Abr 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Con lo guapa que fue y lo tranquila que podia haber vivido



Pues si, menuda manera de complicarse la vida. El tiempo la libertad y hacer lo que te salga del coño no tiene precio. Pero claro ella decidió meterse en ese avispero.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Abr 2022)

parece la mismisima bruja piruja, da bastante repelús, tiene una aureola de energía negativa muy chunga

ni cotiza que se ha pasado al bando de los enemigos


----------



## randomizer (9 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué es el overjet?
> 
> Por otra parte, yo tenía entendido que se había puesto el dichoso aparato de ortodoncia.


----------



## coleccionador (9 Abr 2022)

Parece un vampiro mal alimentado


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (9 Abr 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1019466
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019468
> ...



Cuidadin cuando tenga 50, o antes incluso. Esta es más joven.


----------



## Luftwuaje (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (9 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos'



Os conviene salir de ahí.















Perfidia: acepción que explica el ‘transtorno de personalidad’ del satanismo judaico y masón. - Un Católico Perplejo


Se entiende perfectamente que a los judíos se les llame perfidi, porque los judíos actuales son talmúdicos, es decir, son los herederos de los fariseos, a quienes Cristo llama hipócritas más de una vez, les dedica una serie de recriminaciones que bien merece la pena leer, analizar y seguir...




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## machotafea (9 Abr 2022)

Ojalá se meta al porno.


----------



## Sesino6 (9 Abr 2022)

Lo que cambian las personas, y casi nunca para bien.


----------



## Knightfall (9 Abr 2022)

THE WALL


----------



## saturn (9 Abr 2022)

Da miedo, con ese gallinero alrededor de los ojos, la cara totalmente inexpresiva por el exceso de botox. Parece de la misma edad q el principe Charles. Qué horror!


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Koffing Salvaje (9 Abr 2022)

Que tía más asquerosa y repugnante, vaya cara de elitista hija de la gran pvta se le ha quedado.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (9 Abr 2022)

Mi reina favorita es Isabel de Castilla, la Reina Católica 

Hasta ahí puedo leer


----------



## Boaz (9 Abr 2022)

...


----------



## Kabraloka (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Abr 2022)

Letizia I, "La del preparao"


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (10 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las imágenes se las traen.

Mira al tipo sacando la lengua y al del público que no tiene cabeza:


----------



## Murray's (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Abr 2022)

Es la calva Pinkett patria, ya me la imagino ahí en casa con el otro "ven aquí ahora mismo gilipollas" y el otro "me gustaría que no me llamases gilipollas, por favor"


----------



## ChortiHunter (10 Abr 2022)

Hay unas difuminaciones en la imagen que cantan más que los piños que tiene la tía.


----------



## cebollin-o (10 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peor, fijese en las cejas.
Preñada por Zapatero!


----------



## Capitán Walker (10 Abr 2022)

Nadie selafo? A mí me pone burro, tiene un morbazo.


----------



## Play_91 (10 Abr 2022)

El muro. Se le olvidó el botox.


----------



## Play_91 (10 Abr 2022)

Sky King dijo:


> Todas las operadas acaban llegando a parecerse a la duquesa de Alba en algún momento de sus vidas, tarde o temprano. Llega un momento donde las operaciones destrozan más aún el panorama. Es un punto de no retorno.



No son las operaciones en sí si no que se te vayan de las manos.
Yo estoy retocado y no pasa nada, el problema es cuando te obsesionas.
Una cosa es que te pongas botox, te arregles la nariz, te pegues las orejas y te eches cremas y otra que empieces a tocar de todo, pómulos y de todo, al final te desfiguras.


----------



## Vctrlnz (10 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melafo con desprecio.


----------



## Play_91 (10 Abr 2022)

Siendo sinceros yo lo que veo es:

- No se tiñe las canas? raro de cojones
- Arrugas en las ojeras: algo normal para 50 años que tiene: raro por no retocarse y quitárselas, más en tías que encima llevan maquillaje.
- Dientes torcidos? es raro siendo una reina, que tendrá 50 dentistas a su disposición.
- Charificación normal para sus 50 años.


----------



## cabronavirus (10 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que lo mismo es efecto de ansiolíticos y toda esa mierda. Pero ciertamente acojona un poco.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Abr 2022)

Ya era hora que empiece a haber mugueres que se tiñan menos. Que madre mía.


----------



## Sky King (10 Abr 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> No son las operaciones en sí si no que se te vayan de las manos.
> Yo estoy retocado y no pasa nada, el problema es cuando te obsesionas.
> Una cosa es que te pongas botox, te arregles la nariz, te pegues las orejas y te eches cremas y otra que empieces a tocar de todo, pómulos y de todo, al final te desfiguras.



La cuestión es que uno acaba perdiendo la percepción sobre sí mismo y al final es un no parar. Y por último se acaba intentando arreglar los arreglos.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (10 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Lo de las cejas es de estirar la piel.



No, es botox


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> mezcla de ciborg y satanista



lo cierto es que si


----------



## ashe (10 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Esta mujer tiene algo que nunca me ha gustado.



Divorciada
Republicana
Asturiana (me refiero a la situación actual gracias a la PSOE, aunque siendo justos eso viene incluso de mas atrás)
Feminista

Y seguro que algo me olvido, pero puedes elegir


----------



## pegaso (10 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Bueno, se habrá operado, pero en estos momentos está claro que no lleva botox (arrugas alrededor de los ojos y demás) y que se está dejando el pelo al natural (se ven perfectamente las canas).
> 
> Yo me alegro de que vaya a una imagen más natural dentro de lo que ya se ha hecho.



Plástico natural. El preparau tiene ya lista de sustitutas.


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Abr 2022)

Esa es una golfa y una gamberra abusando de los españoles que se dejan abusar. Llegó a mis oídos, de uno de otro de... bien informados, que esa era la más puta de la universidad.

La cara de viciosa que tiene, la delata.

El "preparao" es un calzonazos con ella, pero ojo, que tiene la misma mala leche que el padre para los demás.

Me gustaría verlos a todos delante del general Queipo, que era el que los entendía, a ver dónde echaban los cojones.

El campechano estaba en España en menos de 48 horas, y delante de un pelotón de fusilamiento. No le sacas más los hígados a los españoles para mantener putas de lujo, y comer caviar de 20.000 euros el kilo, entre miles de...

Del preparao y la puta famélica no sacaba ni para comida para perros, porque no los iban a querer.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (10 Abr 2022)

No tiene alma


----------



## Joaquim (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (10 Abr 2022)

Dr.Tequila dijo:


> No tiene alma



Lo que no debe de tener es hormonas femeninas, con el coño más seco que la mojama.


----------



## Sardónica (10 Abr 2022)

Una vieja estirada. Planazo.


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Ya era hora que empiece a haber mugueres que se tiñan menos. Que madre mía.



Ratona, enséñanos las tetas.


----------



## Akira. (10 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Ya era hora que empiece a haber mugueres que se tiñan menos. Que madre mía.



Pues esta debería teñirse.


----------



## poppom (10 Abr 2022)

Siendo príncipe que puedes elegir literalmente a la chorti que quieras y se queda con esta hija de Satán que ni en su época era atractiva.
La monarquía no tocaba tanto fondo desde Carlos II


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Abr 2022)

Pues que está con El Preparao, por si lo ignora, y este es el Rey. Por si lo ignoraba.


----------



## elCañonero (10 Abr 2022)

Morbazo que tiene como mature


----------



## ironpipo (10 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si el padre ha sido toda la vida un putero de campeonato, el Felipon es un pelele de tres pares de cojones.



Muestra de los tiempos actuales. Ni el jodido rey es capaz de echarse de mujer una hembra top en este pais.

Eres el puto heredero de la corona, que puede escoger la short premium de sangre azul que deseé , y vas y te pillas un coche de segunda mano. No me jodas.


----------



## blahblahblah (10 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pintaca de lagarte con toques de ZP


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Abr 2022)

No puedo cotizar y pagar impuestos al ritmo que se lo llevan los parásitos y comisionistas de este país.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Abr 2022)

Hay que saber envejecer. Por lo menos conserva la expresión y la personalidad y no se tuvo que someter a la tortura de operarse.


----------



## Murray's (10 Abr 2022)

Grandes vividores a la teta del Estado, de paseitos ,viajes y retoques estéticos con nuestro dinero

Decidme ser español hoy dia es humillante si o no?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Abr 2022)

Para mi gusto siempre esta espléndida y gracias a ella se esta depurando la institución.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Grandes vividores a la teta del Estado, de paseitos ,viajes y retoques estéticos con nuestro dinero
> 
> Decidme ser español hoy dia es humillante si o no?



Trabaja mas el Rey en un mes que los políticos y funcivagos en un año, date una vuelta por el canal YouTube de la Casa Real y verás que literalmente los Reyes no paran de viajar y de currar y de representar a España al mas alto nivel, pero tenemos una izquierda cochambrosa que se encarga de tirar por tierra todos los valores de la nación porque resulta que el Rey vive en un palacio y no en un piso en un PAU, la puta envidia socialista que quiere ver a todos pobres menos a ellos mismos.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Doña Letizia ha viajado por segunda vez en una semana al Reino Unido, esta vez para visitar junto al príncipe Carlos la colección 'Zurbarán: las 12 tribus de Israel. Jacob y sus hijos' y presidir la inauguración de la Spanish Gallery en Bishops Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta envejeciendo y el pelo largo ya no le sienta bien...

PD- La nieta del ...


----------

